# Easy Walk Harness - Which size?



## BGSD

I'm trying to work on the whole pulling issue and I figured an Easy Walk would be better to start with than a prong or something similar.

I'm looking at the sizes here: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Harness-Large-Black-Silver/dp/B0009ZBKG4[/ame]

Basically, how do I determine which size to get for my 4 month old? Can I get the largest one and just adjust it as he grows?

This is my first dog, so it's my first time buying most dog related equipment.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I have a medium in red/maroon color. It fits my 18 week old Odin perfectly.


----------



## BGSD

Josie/Zeus said:


> I have a medium in red/maroon color. It fits my 18 week old Odin perfectly.


Well I'm wondering if he'll outgrow it quickly or not, requiring that I buy another one.


----------



## heatherr

I have a Medium/Large and it *just* fits my 75 pound dog.

At 4 months the Large would have been too big, but the M/L fit great!


----------



## Zan

I bought the large and used a zip tie to tighten it up a little at the two links up top. This worked fine.


----------



## BGSD

heatherr said:


> I have a Medium/Large and it *just* fits my 75 pound dog.
> 
> At 4 months the Large would have been too big, but the M/L fit great!


I don't see a M/L option though.



Zan said:


> I bought the large and used a zip tie to tighten it up a little at the two links up top. This worked fine.


How old was your dog when you had to do that?


----------



## spidermilk

We got an Easy Walk size large when my dog was about 6 months. It fits him now at 16 months and he could grow a LOT and it would still fit. On the website it says it fits a girth of 26" - 36" so you could measure your pup and have an idea of if it will fit right now.
Easy Walk Harness Sizing Instructions - Premier Pet

I really like the Easy Walk. Nice for going to places that are new or exciting for my pup and for us it works better for a prong in those situations. Now when we go places I switch the clip to his flat collar for the most part but if we come across a bunch of crazy kids or out of control dogs I can hook him back to the Easy Walk.

One word of advice- do some conditioning at first so that he is super happy to see it come out and get it put on. Like only put it on for a treatfest or to play some really fun fetch or something. Mine runs when he sees it come out  Doesn't even care when the prong or normal collar come out though.


----------



## BGSD

spidermilk said:


> We got an Easy Walk size large when my dog was about 6 months. It fits him now at 16 months and he could grow a LOT and it would still fit. On the website it says it fits a girth of 26" - 36" so you could measure your pup and have an idea of if it will fit right now.
> Easy Walk Harness Sizing Instructions - Premier Pet


I'll probably go with the large then.



> I really like the Easy Walk. Nice for going to places that are new or exciting for my pup and for us it works better for a prong in those situations. Now when we go places I switch the clip to his flat collar for the most part but if we come across a bunch of crazy kids or out of control dogs I can hook him back to the Easy Walk.


Good to hear, since that's why I'm looking into buying one. I don't want to use a prong especially at this age.



> One word of advice- do some conditioning at first so that he is super happy to see it come out and get it put on. Like only put it on for a treatfest or to play some really fun fetch or something. Mine runs when he sees it come out  Doesn't even care when the prong or normal collar come out though.


Haha, thanks for the advice. I'll make sure to give him lots of treats then.


----------



## FieldMonk

If you like the Easy Walk, check out the Walk Your Dog With Love dog harness you will like it even more http://www.WalkYourDogWithLove.com. You just choose your dog’s weight. If it outgrows it, the next one is just half price if you write them. I use it on my three dogs (two GSD, one I don’t know) It also doesn’t change sizes during the walk – something I hated about the Easy Walk. Plus it is made in the USA, not in China from slave labor. And less expensive too. You will never need a pincher collar. Remember that all of these harnesses do one thing – they give you control . . . you still will have a puppy at the other end of the leash. And it will be a happy one, because you are not around its throat. I only use a collar for name tags, not for walking – even though they all are loose leash walkers.


----------



## mahhi22

My 2-cents, I prefer the Wonder Walker to the Easy Walk much, much better. I had an Easy Walk for my old guy a while back. It never seemed to fit right & it chafed his arm pits (or whatever the GSD equivalent is). I got the Wonder Walker for my youngster when she was 4 months old & was well on her way to pulling me over while walking with a flat buckle collar. Wonder Walker fits like a dream & no chafing. I got the large initially & keep letting it out as she grows. She's almost 9 months old & the Wonder Walker still works great. 

Dog Harnesses - Dolan's Dog Doodads, LLC


----------



## BGSD

I got the easy walk a week or so ago. It's definitely an improvement over a regular collar, that's for sure. I got the size large and it's too large for him right now, so I've used some zip ties to tighten up a bit.


----------



## SchDDR

Why Are “Choke” Or “Chafe” My Only Options? Dogs In Training


----------

